# My 1st fatty!! with pics..



## jeffthedj (Mar 27, 2006)

Would love to say I made it but my woman did!

Done in the oven at 235 degrees for about 3 hours..and wow! it was good!
Next week is the pizza one.


----------



## Riva (Aug 10, 2006)

jeffthedj said:


> Would love to say I made it but my woman did!
> 
> Done in the oven at 235 degrees for about 3 hours..and wow! it was good!
> Next week is the pizza one.


Outstanding!!

Riva


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Nice job. looks pretty tasty!


----------

